# DIY: Build your own projector using 15" LCD monitor



## anilmail17 (Feb 23, 2009)

Here [*lumenlab.com/wiki/index.php/DIY_Projector_Guide_-_Part_1_-_The_Parts] i have found this tutrorial on lumenlab using which one can create his own projector with a 15" LCD monitor. I am planning to create one for me and want to know the feasibility and avaibility of components in india by you people. As of now i want to know the price of a used 14" and 15" LCD monitor with following specifications.

1. 1024x768 resolution (XGA)
2. Contrast Ratio= 400:1 or higher.
3. 15ms response time.
4. .28 dot pitch


----------



## Dark Core (Feb 23, 2009)

@anilmail17
Offtopic
The Link is dead tooooooooooo.


----------



## anilmail17 (Feb 23, 2009)

may be it is an off topic but the link is not a broken link. Remove the square bracket at the end of url.


----------

